# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  SQL query exercices tool or website

## schw4rtz

Hi there,

I know there is a website where you practice SQL queries online but I can't find it anymore.

Example of exercice :

QUESTION : Select all students from City A who live in City B sorted by age
ANSWER : you have to write down the proper query

If you give the proper query you have 1 point and so on ...

Does someone remember or know a website or software to train sql like this ?

Thanks

----------


## Steve R Jones

Sister site -> http://www.dbasupport.com/forums/

Look for the two links in the upper left: SQLCourse | SQLCourse2

----------

